# Just tell me where i can get quality shizzle - should be simple enough question?



## atibingler (Apr 17, 2016)

*Just tell me where i can get quality shizzle - should be simple enough question?*

Hey, I don't know what this bitchiness is all about over here with everyone being butthurt when people ask where to order steroids online. It's not like it is easy to distinguish between fake garbage and quality stuff, and besides whats wrong with being careful and asking for some help?

I just got scammed 500€, I admit I was stupid.

So now I come here to ask, WHERE SHOULD I F*CKING ORDER STEROIDS ONLINE?


----------



## bvs (Apr 17, 2016)

how about you f*uck off


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 17, 2016)

http://www.walmart.com they seem to have a bit of everything from garden decorations to gay sex toys so that would be my first place to check.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 17, 2016)

atibingler said:


> Hey, I don't know what this bitchiness is all about over here with everyone being butthurt when people ask where to order steroids online. It's not like it is easy to distinguish between fake garbage and quality stuff, and besides whats wrong with being careful and asking for some help?
> 
> I just got scammed 500€, *I admit I was stupid*.
> 
> So now I come here to ask, WHERE SHOULD I F*CKING ORDER STEROIDS ONLINE?



You still are.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 17, 2016)

why would anyone want to help you?


----------



## atibingler (Apr 17, 2016)

F*ck you all!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 17, 2016)

atibingler said:


> Hey, I don't know what this bitchiness is all about over here with everyone being butthurt when people ask where to order steroids online. It's not like it is easy to distinguish between fake garbage and quality stuff, and besides whats wrong with being careful and asking for some help?
> 
> I just got scammed 500€, I admit I was stupid.
> 
> So *now I come here to ask, WHERE SHOULD I F*CKING ORDER STEROIDS ONLINE?*



Mate, there are several problems with how you've presented yourself here. Think of UGB as a motorcycle gang - you've seen SoA, yea? Do you think the greenest recruit would walk straight up to Jax and ask 'So wheres the Meth at?!?' - its rude and it shows desperation, both undesirable traits. Next, you're looking to buy illegal substances online. ONLINE. Let that sink in for a moment - what exactly do you expect to happen next? Would anyone in such a business advertise themselves to the world via website? Bit like begging for a trip to the nick, yea? Lastly, those people who do respond to your desperate pleas are not your friends - they'll be other scammers looking to prey upon your inexperience and distress.

If all you're looking for is a source to buy gear, you're at the wrong shanty. We dont do that here. If yer smart, you'll do a lot of reading - start with the stickies - and then ask some slightly more well-informed questions about how to achieve your goals be they powerlifting, bodybuilding or whatever. Ye'll learn hotfoot that yer diet is going to rule yer results and we can then help ye to establish a base of knowledge about how to train & eat to get you closer to where you want to be. 

If yer interested, go back to the New Members section and make a proper intro.

If yer still just wanting someone to PM you a source, bugger off.

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## Spongy (Apr 17, 2016)

atibingler said:


> F*ck you all!



Welcome to SI.  Enjoy your first infraction.


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 17, 2016)

I'm not a scam. I'm perfectly legit and always g2g! You can trust me. I'm very honest. Send ME all of your money and I promise to send you absolutely nothing! 100% guaranteed! Just that easy no surprises. I'm available 24/7 with references available.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 17, 2016)

atibingler said:


> I want to F*ck you all!




We love you too! Hope you enjoyed your stay!


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 17, 2016)

Well that escalated quickly.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Apr 17, 2016)

Wtf is a shizzle?


----------



## RustyShackelford (Apr 17, 2016)

Kids these days.........


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 17, 2016)

well that was quick...


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 17, 2016)

Atibingler for mod


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 17, 2016)

Laughing so hard my face hurts :32 (18):


----------



## FallingSpear (Apr 17, 2016)

Now I feel like an even bigger asswhore. I get it, you'll get it soon. 

1. Why would you trust anyone here, and then inject something you have no ****ing clue what it is into your body (not site what nasty shit people put in these days). 

2. No one knows you are and why would they give two ****s about you?

3. It's illegal, so they are not going to tell some stranger, who they know shit about, how to procure something illegal. 

Sounds legit to me. But hence why I feel like a donkey now. Old story.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 17, 2016)

Results of injecting dirty gear some bro probly cooked up in his dirty bathtub. You have to be VERY careful where you procure AAS, your injecting it into your body, you could literally die or lose a limb if you get a toxic/tainted product. If of course you don't just get scammed by someone and get nothing.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 17, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Results of injecting dirty gear some bro probly cooked up in his dirty bathtub. You have to be VERY careful where you procure AAS, your injecting it into your body, you could literally die or lose a limb if you get a toxic/tainted product. If of course you don't just get scammed by someone and get nothing.
> View attachment 2725



That is a pimple


Jk.... Datdeltoidtho


----------



## RichPopeye (Apr 17, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Results of injecting dirty gear some bro probly cooked up in his dirty bathtub. You have to be VERY careful where you procure AAS, your injecting it into your body, you could literally die or lose a limb if you get a toxic/tainted product. If of course you don't just get scammed by someone and get nothing.
> View attachment 2725


Guy in the picture definitely knows where to get "shizzle" !!!!


----------



## Dex (Apr 17, 2016)

Come back tomorrow with a different screen name and try again. Good luck.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 17, 2016)

RichPopeye said:


> I'm not a scam. I'm perfectly legit and always g2g! You can trust me. I'm very honest. Send ME all of your money and I promise to send you absolutely nothing! 100% guaranteed! Just that easy no surprises. I'm available 24/7 with references available.



I can vouch for this guy. I sent him all my moneys. He sent me nothing just as he says.

G2g


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 17, 2016)

Bigmike said:


> Results of injecting dirty gear some bro probly cooked up in his dirty bathtub. You have to be VERY careful where you procure AAS, your injecting it into your body, you could literally die or lose a limb if you get a toxic/tainted product. If of course you don't just get scammed by someone and get nothing.
> View attachment 2725



Am I the only one that wants to squeeze that and see what I can get to come out.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 17, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Am I the only one that wants to squeeze that and see what I can get to come out.



I'm in. After atibingler gets his shizzle we should let him back in and live stream it popping


----------



## Jada (Apr 18, 2016)

I get it from my local family dollar son!


----------



## thqmas (Apr 18, 2016)

You guys are just awful. The guy is obviously from a foreign country. All he wanted was to know where to buy a quality Chisel ("shizzle" in Finland) to tend to his garden.

You animals.


----------



## KushCausedComa (Apr 18, 2016)

atibingler said:


> Hey, I don't know what this bitchiness is all about over here with everyone being butthurt when people ask where to order steroids online. It's not like it is easy to distinguish between fake garbage and quality stuff, and besides whats wrong with being careful and asking for some help?
> 
> I just got scammed 500€, I admit I was stupid.
> 
> So now I come here to ask, WHERE SHOULD I F*CKING ORDER STEROIDS ONLINE?



You sir probably don't need real gear if your honestly  this stupid. You will just grow tits there is no easy button. We all spend days and hours researching and finding are gear, and you want it handed to you? Go crossfit and kill your self I'd hate to see your gym work ethic.


----------



## JackC4 (Apr 18, 2016)

F*cking kids


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 18, 2016)

KushCausedComa said:


> *You sir* probably don't need real gear if your honestly  this stupid. You will just grow tits there is no easy button. We all spend days and hours researching and finding are gear, and you want it handed to you? Go crossfit and kill your self I'd hate to see your gym work ethic.



Okay, "Ziegler"


----------



## KushCausedComa (Apr 18, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> Okay, "Ziegler"


Who is this "ziegler" ? And does he have the shizzle?


----------



## thqmas (Apr 18, 2016)

Zeigler, IS, the shizzle.


----------



## Bigmike (Apr 18, 2016)

Here's a link, finest shizzle iv ever used, buy it in bulk, trust me, you will LOVE it, creates amazing FAST GROWTH

http://m.homedepot.com/p/Black-Kow-...S_hgdzVZjRh643GAmAKrzmcaXdTDCj38kBBoC88zw_wcB


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Apr 19, 2016)

Send pm with a cock pic to GK and he will hook you up.


----------



## John Ziegler (Apr 19, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> Wtf is a shizzle?



Most honorable lunch special 11:30am - 2:30pm


----------



## pg8629 (Apr 25, 2016)

Www.meatspin.com always has fire test


----------



## thqmas (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks pg8629. Your input is very valuable.


----------



## Itburnstopee (Apr 25, 2016)

pg8629 said:


> Www.meatspin.com always has fire test



No...................


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 25, 2016)

BMW, audi & mercedes all make quality cars imho.


----------



## thqmas (Apr 25, 2016)

R.I.P thread 21060.


----------

